#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Όρια διαρροής, λόγος Poisson και σταθερά Young για διάφορους τύπους χάλυβα

## mred-akias

Όρια διαρροής, λόγος Poisson και σταθερά Young για διάφορους τύπους χάλυβα. Καμιά ιδέα για το που μπορώ να  τα βρω?

----------


## Barracuda

Για πατα μια " modulus of elasticity steel" στο google, θα βρεις αρκετα πραγματα. (Σταθερά Young=Μετρό Ελαστικότητας)

----------

mred-akias

----------


## mred-akias

Ευχαριστώ Barracuda. Βρήκα το ακόλουθο για όποιον άλλον ενδιαφέρεται: http://www.engineersedge.com/manufac...s_strength.htm (το ultimate strength είναι όριο καταστροφικής αστοχίας και όχι διαρροής)

----------


## mred-akias

Kαλά, συγνώμη! :Γέλιο: 
btw επειδή μπλέχτηκα με τα πρότυπα din για χυτό από χάλυβα (GS), γνωρίζετε ποιοι κωδικοί αντιστοιχούν σε χρωμιούχους GS? Βλέπω κωδικούς του στυλ GS-38 και αμέσως μετά GS-38,1 μετά GS-45 και καπάκι GS-45,1 . Το ",1" υποδυκνύει χρωμιούχο?

----------


## Xάρης

Yield = διαρροή (σύμβολο "*y*" δείκτης σε σύμβολα)

ΑγγλοΕλληνικό λεξικό τεχνικών όρων
ΕλληνoΑγγλικό λεξικό τεχνικών όρων

----------

